# New ECM grinder



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

New on the bb website see what you guys think


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Liking that alot.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17801-ECM-S-Automatik-64-Grinder


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

glevum said:


> Liking that alot.


I know it was only 3 baskets but that's pretty Accurate as well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice promo clip but leaves me wondering what differentiates this from other 64mm od grinders?

Or am I missing something? And in the cup other 64mm Doser grinders..

Anyone know who is making the burrs?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

It's price has it sharing company with the Mazzer Mini e, it maybe more Accurate than the Mazzer don't know about the burrs atm I'll go have looksie


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK... For that cash id still rather look at something refurbed but understand that isn't for everyone.

£600 buys ALOT of grinder second hand

Zenith is even cheaper and is made by a company that has a history of making grinders


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

This is true however you can't write things off just because the second hand market offers more bang for your buck, it's too new to defend/attack it only time will tell if it earns it's place in the market.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not writing it off just giving a comparative .

Like I said if you want new I understand ..


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Sorry Blackstone I didn't notice


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> Sorry Blackstone I didn't notice


No problem mate. Just trying to keep the forum tidy


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Sorry Blackstone I didn't notice


I think the standard meme is "*KUATB*"

Which is "*K*eep *U*p *A*t *T*he *B*ack".

Although on CFUK it would need to be:

"KUATBand1more"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks really messy!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it my imagination or do the hopper and grind adjustment mechanism resemble Macap ones very closely. I wonder if it's just an oem job with only the housing made by ECM.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks very nice and function of weight is great.

However, seems to distribute grinds too posteriorly in basket due to the button/start mechanism protruding. Can imagine with larger doses that it could prove difficult to keep grinds from spilling once they pile up at back of basket.

Would need further evaluation obviously but that would be my first concern.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone actually ever built a grinder with scales built in?

It cant be that hard to have one where the switch is pushed with the PF so start, then you watch a scale readout and release to stop?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Has anyone actually ever built a grinder with scales built in?
> 
> It cant be that hard to have one where the switch is pushed with the PF so start, then you watch a scale readout and release to stop?


Think the azoyken did have some kind if weigh function on it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


>


That bloke was very dull!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


>


You used one. How consistent was the shot weight from shot to shot?


----------



## SQLCPH (Jul 13, 2014)

I have tried the ECM S-automatik 64 with loads of coffee and the consistency of weight shot to shot was very precise. It varied +- 0.2 grams ie 0.4 grams difference from the lowest to the highest weight. I am sure of this and I can document it on the video I made for the Danish retailer. I am not related to ECM other than I like their products. A fan you can say. In the video I only show 3 in a row shots with above mentioned differences. I could have shown more but on video it will become boring ;-)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> You used one. How consistent was the shot weight from shot to shot?


0.2g

still going strong at Tutbury as far i know


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

At the end of the day it is just a 64mm on demand grinder, that looks similar to an anfim, which if it is made by them should be not bad. I will try to get hold of one and give it a shake down.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 0.2g
> 
> still going strong at Tutbury as far i know


I think the azkoyen grinders are quite under rated, especially as they share the same burrs as the k30


----------

